# Has anyone ever tried smoking an apple or pear crisp?



## daddyzaring (May 2, 2010)

I was thinking of making a pear or apple crisp, and smoking it with a fruit and/or nut wood like pecan, peach, apricot, with maybe a little sassifrass and or sugar maple.  Anyone have any tips for doing this?


----------



## justpassingthru (May 2, 2010)

I just made an apple crisp today, ran out of room in the smokers so it ended up in the oven, you pretty much have it covered, just use a low sided disposable aluminum pan, it will probably take longer (4 hours + @ 250° is what I was thinking) than in an oven so just plan ahead for that.

Gene


----------



## bbally (May 2, 2010)

I find it best to use the weber for smoke baking.  I place a pizza stone in my weber on the off fire side of the grill.  I also place the smoke wood on the offside closer to the fire to get a decent amount of smoke created very fast.  And use an oven stem thermometer through the vent holes to keep the temperature monitored during baking.  I generally don't have to cook it longer as I just run my weber up to over temperatures.


----------



## walle (May 2, 2010)

DaddyZ,
I know BBQ E did some great looking deserts, and I'm sure Cowgirl has.  Might want to search their posts.


----------



## rbranstner (May 2, 2010)

I have never made a dessert but I know people do it. Go for it. My moto now is "If you can make it in the oven you can make it better on your smoker" if you can get it up to the temps you need that is.


----------



## ddave (May 2, 2010)

Yep. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Not an apple crisp but dessert anyway. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82688

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2010)

LOL----If it can be done, and tastes good, Cowgirl probably has done it !

She amazes me with here smoked goodies!

Her site is one of the first places I look, when I'm thinking about trying something new.

Bearcarver


----------



## rbranstner (May 2, 2010)

Yep she sure does have a good site.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2010)

Hey RB,
Allow me to be the first to congratulate you on your 2000th post !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## rbranstner (May 2, 2010)

Hey thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2010)

You are very welcome,

I saved this post for you.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Bearcarver


----------



## bbally (May 2, 2010)

Bearcarver hit 1000 that is a lot of smack talk


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot buddy!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## greechneb (May 3, 2010)

This turned out great for me (Didn't use pears, just stuck with raspberries.)

SMOKE-ROASTED                 RASPBERRY-PEAR CRUMBLE

Source: Adapted from BBQ USA by  Steven Raichlen (Workman
                Publishing, 2003)
                Method: Indirect grilling
                Serves: 6-8

                2 pints fresh raspberries, picked over
                1 large ripe pear (Asian or Bartlett), peeled, cored,  and diced
                2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice
                3⁄4 cup all-purpose flour
                1⁄2 cup granulated sugar
                1 teaspoon grated lemon zest
                2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice
                1/2 cup coarsely crumbled biscotti or gingersnap cookie  crumbs
                1⁄2 cup firmly packed brown sugar
                6 tablespoons (3⁄4 stick) cold unsalted butter, cut into  1-inch pieces
                Pinch of salt
                Vanilla ice cream (optional), for serving

                You’ll also need:

                One 8-by-10-inch aluminum disposable foil pan; cooking  oil spray;
                1 cup wood chips or chunks (preferably apple), soaked  for 1 hour in water                  to cover, then drained

                Pick through the raspberries, removing any stems,  leaves, or bruised berries.
                Place the berries and the diced pear in a large  nonreactive mixing bowl.                  Drizzle with the lemon juice and stir gently. Add 1/4  cup of the flour and                  the granulated sugar, and the lemon zest and gently toss  to mix. 

                Lightly                  spray the aluminum foil pan with cooking spray. Spoon  the raspberry-pear                  mixture into the aluminum foil pan.                  Place the biscotti crumbs, brown sugar, and the  remaining 1/2 cup of flour in                  a food processor fitted with the metal blade and process  until a coarse                  powder forms. Add the butter and salt, then pulse until  the mixture is coarse                  and crumbly. Spoon the topping over the filling.

                Set up the grill for indirect grilling and preheat to  medium-high. If using a                  gas grill, place all of the wood chips or chunks in the  smoker box or in a                  smoker pouch and run the grill on high until you see  smoke, then reduce the                  heat to medium-high. If using a charcoal grill, preheat  it to medium-high,                  then toss all of the wood chips or chunks on the coals.

                When ready to cook, place the pan with the filling in  the center of the hot                  grate, away from the heat, and cover the grill. Cook the  crumble until the                  filling is bubbling and the topping is browned, about 40  minutes. Serve the                  crumble hot or warm, ideally with vanilla ice cream.

                Variation: For an outrageously delicious twist on this  crumble, replace the                  raspberries and pear with blueberries and peaches.  (Raspberries and peaches                  are good together, too.)


----------

